# Tank Two: Superswimmer's 10 gal divded tank



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey all, 
This is my first journal and I am going to talk about my 10 gal tank that I ust picked up from Petco during the $1 per gal sale today. So I plan to hold off on setting up the tank until my website is finished and then I plan to get started! 
Lil About Me: I already have a VT male betta by the name of Bluemoon who will be going into my tank as soon as I set it up. He is my baby and I love his personality, and I will do everything I can for him and my other finbabies! Bluemoon is already in a 36 gal community tank I recieved a little over a year and a half ago. I had a very tough beginning due to (you guessed it) bad Petstore advice. Fyi folks, cycling is NOT running your tank for a week with only pretreated water in it. Ha...ha...*looks away ashamed at myself.
I started fishkeeping because I had originally wanted a guinea pig but my parents dont allow them. I was heartbroken. I knew my parents thought I would quickly abandon it because, yes they used this against me, in second grade I had a betta named Oreo (not sure why, he was purple) by my absolute bestest friend who was moving. I loved Oreo but I had no idea how to take care of him and clean his tank. My parents thought the same would happen if I got a guinea pig. So I decided I would try to prove to them that I was responsible enough by convincing them to get me a fish. I just wanted a little five gallon tank or something small, but my birthday was coming up, so my parents bought me a 36 gal tank and my fish journey was finally born. Long story short, I am SOOO glad I didnt get a guinea pig because that isnt my thing; fish is my thing. 
Me Personally:
I love swimming, which is a good thing because I was diagnosed with scoliosis in fith grade and it is the only sport I can comfortably do. I have to wear a brace for it until I stop growing. I love writing, swimming, outdoors, dogs, fish, scrapbooking, and surfing YouTube. I am about to start highschool but have been afraid to admit that expeccially over the Internet because I have been afraid that people wouldnt listen to my advice because I was a teenager and some of the members on here have kept fish longer than I have been alive. I think that it is important to remember that no matter how old you are, you can have advice someone else may not have and desperately needs so it is important to share it. On a previous site I had joined that is for fishkeeping, I was called kido and sweetie and honey after I said I would ask my parents for something and it sort of offended me. I am glad this site excepts all members, regardless of age. According to my friends at school, I am very mature for my age and they always call me GG and Mom because when they mess around I am afraid they are going to hurt themselves. 
My Betta Preferences for this Project
I am going to look for elephant ears as they are a favorite of mine and I know I want at least one. I am hoping to find a light blue, orange, red or multicolor one. I guess I should mention I like elephant ear halfmoons the best. I already have my VT, so that leaves one more spot. I cant decide between a double tail or a feather tail, I guess it depends on what Petco has. 
I am so excited for this project amd thanks for reading!


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey guys,
So I decided I definitely want a lot of plants. I like plants that have bigger leaves like Anubias and Java Fern. I am going to use gravel for the substrate and keep the lights on about 8-9 hours or less. I have a timer I can use too. If anyone would like to recommend some easy, inexpensive plants feel free to post!


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

I just finished making my final list of products for my soon-to-be website which means I am a step closer to starting on my ten gallon tank! I am still looking for plant species if anyone has any ideas...


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Last night, I finally set up the tank! I got gravel that looks like rocks, a thermometer, a nat geo heater that has 50 Watts, and a carbon-sponge filter. Temporarily, I used an old fake coral decoration as the centerpiece along with a plastic blue plant and a sea turtle statue. All I need is lights. I decided that I am going to finish raising my two schools of guppy fry in this tank with a divider before I get my three bettas. I plan to sell these guppies on my website, which is still not up. We only need to plug in the products and order them from the whole-seller. 
I have been thinking a lot about which types of bettas I want. I was thinking about getting a marble because I think they are very neat. I am going to experiment with him to see what stimulates color change (ex. putting pictures around his tank, making the majority of his habitat the color I want him to change to) I don't know if that will work but I figured that the only way I would know for sure is to try it myself. If this sounds ridiculous, tell me because I know absolutely nothing about marbles!
As I previously stated, I want an EE HM for sure. I am thinking of getting a red, white, and black one. I don't know what that color combination is called, as I mainly focus on tail classification. I think that in his section, I am going to use one of those plastic "stone" statues with a hole in the center. I plan on adding lots of plants too, and at least one will be Anubias. I like the big-leafed plants because they are less messy.
For the last betta, I am thinking of getting either a rose tail or a DT. For all of the bettas in this tank, I want bright, traditional colors. I am thinking that this one could be orange...I don't know though. I am very cheap and plan on stocking the Petco near me until I find the PERFECT bettas!
I am glad I finally set up this tank! Does anyone have any idea of how long it will take to cycle? I am using a filter from my 36 gal tank so hopefully not too long. I also added about 3 turkey baster squirts of water from that tank too, so hopefully that will help. I am using the flakes method for cycling. The ammonia as of now is .25 and I plan on bumping it up a lot for the guppy fry.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

The cycling is going really well. I now have three tanks because my sister lost her tank and my parents gave it to me, even though I am not sure if I want three tanks. I mean I have only had two for a week. I am going to make dividers soon. I already got the binder clips. I need craft mesh now and I am also going to make a lid out of craft mesh.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Here are some pictures of bettas I like


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

I also took some pictures of the tank. I will also need a background because it is right in front of a mirror.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey guys, 
I haven't posted in a while, sorry about that.

I have started putting the fry in the 10 gallon finally! I put three in a week only if the ammonia is a 0 before a water change and the heavily monitor them.

I think I have nine of them in there right now. Sadly, there mother died last night from dropsy. I have been having some problems with dropsy but I think it was because I was feeding too many bloodworms. I got dividers a long time ago! I am making my own from binder clips and craft mesh, which I still need.


----------

